# 41 Autocycle - Badge mystery



## RustyK (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm in need of some help figuring out what badge I should be seeking for this 41 Autocycle. I have a Lawlors Sporting Goods badge that is the right shape but its too small.

The ghost badge mark on the bike is 3 1/4" tall, 2 3/8" wide. The holes are 2 5/8" apart.

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Dec 29, 2016)

There's different ones too.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 29, 2016)

Some had a down tube decal that matched the badge. I'm assuming there is no decal on this one. Cool bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## RustyK (Dec 29, 2016)

Good stuff guys thanks!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 29, 2016)

Rust_Trader said:


> View attachment 402548
> 
> There's different ones too.



I was under the impression that was a very early badge

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 29, 2016)

I know 2hich one it is supposed to be just can't remember 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyK (Dec 29, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I know 2hich one it is supposed to be just can't remember
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Obi-wan... you're my only hope...


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 30, 2016)

Think this is a schwinner... but doesn't look like the hole spacing is correct? Not my badge, just found it online so I can't measure for you.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 30, 2016)

Rust_Trader said:


> View attachment 402548
> 
> There's different ones too.



NEVER SEEN ONE LIKE THAT, BUT SURE LOOKS LIKE IT FITS!


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 1, 2017)

The Lincoln badge holes are much too wide and the Cadillac are the same as your Lawlors.


----------



## RustyK (Jan 1, 2017)

Remeasured and the ghost mark height is actually 3 3/16", can't edit the main post for some reason.


----------



## onecatahula (Jan 1, 2017)

Here are some old Schwinn badges of the larger variety. Any help ?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 6, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-headbadges.26319/


----------



## RustyK (Jan 6, 2017)

Anyone want to sell any prewar Schwinn badge with holes 2 5/8" apart? PM me!


----------



## RustyK (Jan 9, 2017)

Bad measuring my 2 5/8 hole distance... is actually 2 9/16"


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 29, 2017)

RustyK said:


> I'm in need of some help figuring out what badge I should be seeking for this 41 Autocycle. I have a Lawlors Sporting Goods badge that is the right shape but its too small.
> 
> The ghost badge mark on the bike is 3 1/4" tall, 2 3/8" wide. The holes are 2 5/8" apart.
> 
> ...


----------

